# Infantry RV cancelled for this year



## Harris (25 Mar 2013)

Just received word today that the RV is canceled for this year.  Love to know why.


----------



## Haggis (25 Mar 2013)

You mean Ex Bayonet in Halifax?


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Mar 2013)

Harris said:
			
		

> Just received word today that the RV is canceled for this year.  Love to know why.



Budget cuts?


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Mar 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> You mean Ex Bayonet in Halifax?



The one scheduled for 3-5 May?


----------



## Armynewsguy (25 Mar 2013)

For the EME folks, we just received word today that Bluebell is cancelled for 2013. I believe it has to do with the $25k cap on functions.


----------



## McG (25 Mar 2013)

I think RV'89 was the last of the series.
Maybe we will see another now that 1 Cdn Div is back, but probably not before the budget crunch ends.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Mar 2013)

We should do an east vs west, force on force shoot out with reg force and reserves.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Mar 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> I think RV'89 was the last of the series.
> Maybe we will see another now that 1 Cdn Div is back, but probably not before the budget crunch ends.


   
      :

_Everyone else_ is talking about annual Corps/Branch meetings....


----------



## PPCLI Guy (25 Mar 2013)

MrGnr said:
			
		

> For the EME folks, we just received word today that Bluebell is cancelled for 2013. I believe it has to do with the $25k cap on functions.



There is no cap - just a ludicrously highly held approval limit.  Army Comd can approve 5K - next in line is DM up to 25K, then after that, MND has to sign.

Edited to add that CCA delegated his auth to Area Comds.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Mar 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :
> 
> _Everyone else_ is talking about annual Corps/Branch meetings....



Thought we were talking about these:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Mar 2013)

Movie Stripes?


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Mar 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> We should do an east vs west, force on force shoot out with reg force and reserves.


Airsoft or laser tag?


----------



## DAA (25 Mar 2013)

Come on, give the Navy some credit, they know how to do it!


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Mar 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Airsoft or laser tag?



Good question. 
The Canadian laser tag stuff sucks and troops turn it off half the time. Shit on the vehicles never work.  I find the US stuff much more accurate and less intrusive.

I'd say simmunition.


----------



## Old EO Tech (25 Mar 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> There is no cap - just a ludicrously highly held approval limit.  Army Comd can approve 5K - next in line is DM up to 25K, then after that, MND has to sign.
> 
> Edited to add that CCA delegated his auth to Area Comds.



Yes the Bluebell call letter stated that they were seeking MND approval, not surprising it was cancelled, though I bet it will go ahead as a NCR only event, with guys from Pet, Kingston and Montreal coming if they want to suck up the costs themselves.  That way the DG or ADM(MAT) can approve it at under 5K cost.


----------



## Harris (25 Mar 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The one scheduled for 3-5 May?


Yes that's the one.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> I think RV'89 was the last of the series.
> Maybe we will see another now that 1 Cdn Div is back, but probably not before the budget crunch ends.



There was an RV'92 in Wainwright.  1 and 5 Bdes with elements from SSF and CTC.


----------



## McG (25 Mar 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :
> 
> _Everyone else_ is talking about annual Corps/Branch meetings....


I know.  I didn't want pers coming into this thread hoping for the thing that was actually called "RV" to leave disappointed.  Isn't the Infantry AGM called "BAYONET"?


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Mar 2013)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Movie Stripes?



Absolutely!


----------



## Infanteer (25 Mar 2013)

Not surprised given the current fiscal climate.  Not too upset either; as useful as these things could be for an exchange of ideas, the Infantry Corps is largely driven by about a dozen Reg Force stakeholders (and not all of them are Infantry nor do they tend to all make it to these things) and appears to get on just fine without a fancy info session for the Reserves.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (25 Mar 2013)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> without a fancy info session for the Reserves.



That will do.  Enough truth for one day.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Mar 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> That will do.  Enough truth for one day.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (25 Mar 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Good question.
> The Canadian laser tag stuff sucks and troops turn it off half the time. crap on the vehicles never work.  I find the US stuff much more accurate and less intrusive.
> 
> I'd say simmunition.




....live....sort out the 'infantry is overborne' problem sharpish.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Mar 2013)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Not surprised given the current fiscal climate.  Not too upset either; as useful as these things could be for an exchange of ideas, the Infantry Corps is largely driven by about a dozen Reg Force stakeholders (and not all of them are Infantry nor do they tend to all make it to these things) and appears to get on just fine without a fancy info session for the Reserves.



So, send them back to purgatory to while away the years in solitude until the next big show when the Regs can't make their numbers again


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Mar 2013)

Damn, I saw the title and I thought you were talking about JOINTEX  :crybaby:


----------

